# ADAMS Senior Set



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm impressed with the improvment these clubs Have done for my game. Anyone else having the same or different experience? My drives are 50 yards longer I'm hitting fairway woods where I couldn't before, hybid irons I'm hitting accuracy lacks I'm coming out of traps better, putting varies.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

come on bob can we get a little bit more of a review. Do you have a full set or just irons? Has your distance improved? how is your accuracy? How is your games comparing between these clubs and you old clubs?

Luke


----------



## allen319 (May 6, 2008)

I am considering an adams set. Which model did you get and why senior vs standard?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

allen319 said:


> I am considering an adams set. Which model did you get and why senior vs standard?


I went with the complete set of Adams A20S, based on the reviews. I read they were designed for the type of hitter I am and age (59). I am not a long ball hitter due to an injury of the shoulder. they are a little more forgiving, which is true. I was not hitting fairway shots, just dribble on the ground, but now I'm hitting down range quite well. My iron shots have improve enormously. putting still plagues me. over all they have improved my hitting ability and knocked off six strokes on a bad day. Now I tried the A3's and did not feel the difference so I went $100 less on the current set. I like them, but I will not reccomend them to you, because they are like a pretty girl what is pretty to me may not be pretty to you. let me know what you decide. I might be able to beat a moderator in Miami and Montreal if my wife would let me go.


----------

